# Panel Pilot or Flush Trim Bit?



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys I am new to the forum and getting into woodworking. I hope to be using this forum over the winter.

I am building an aquarium stand right now that is basically a 2x4 carcass wrapped in 1/4'' oak plywood. I got a new router, Bosch 1617, and want to play with it more than what I have. I am to the point in the project where I am placing the oak plywood over the front of the stand that includes 2 framed door openings. I would like to place the whole panel on the front and cut out the door openings for a nice finish. I understand I can do this with a panel pilot bit. I have a fairly nice router bit kit but it only has a flush trim bit. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the only difference in these 2 is the panel pilot will plunge in where as my flush trim won't (bearing on bottom). Can I drill a hole and then use my flush trim the same way you would a panel pilot? If yes, do I need to rough cut the door out with another method and leave a little overhang and then clean that up with the flush trim? Or can I leave the whole panel intact without rough cutting the door out first?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Crick07 said:


> Hi guys I am new to the forum and getting into woodworking. I hope to be using this forum over the winter.
> 
> I am building an aquarium stand right now that is basically a 2x4 carcass wrapped in 1/4'' oak plywood. I got a new router, Bosch 1617, and want to play with it more than what I have. I am to the point in the project where I am placing the oak plywood over the front of the stand that includes 2 framed door openings. I would like to place the whole panel on the front and cut out the door openings for a nice finish. I understand I can do this with a panel pilot bit. I have a fairly nice router bit kit but it only has a flush trim bit. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the only difference in these 2 is the panel pilot will plunge in where as my flush trim won't (bearing on bottom). Can I drill a hole and then use my flush trim the same way you would a panel pilot?


Yes.




Crick07 said:


> If yes, do I need to rough cut the door out with another method and leave a little overhang and then clean that up with the flush trim? Or can I leave the whole panel intact without rough cutting the door out first?


For ¼" plywood, you could just drill a hole, and trim with the flush trim bit. 








 







.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------

